# Big sale on Tsuges



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Smoking Pipes has a lot of Tsuge Pipes on sale. There is a good selection in the $40-70 range of atleast 40 or 50 pipes. 

Just give me about a half hour to snag mine first...then shop at your hearts content


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

HOLY BALLS! thanks~


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. 


Stacey


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks, ordered the Kaga smooth bent brandy p


----------



## LawMonkey (Feb 22, 2007)

Mmm... Tsuge makes beautiful pipes. I've given up the pipe thing, I think, but when (if?) I decide to liquidate my few pipes, the Tsuge will be the hardest to see go.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Nothing really grabbed me, so I did not pick any up this time. THey seem to have Tsuge deals come up every couples of months though. I would live one of the Bamboo pipes!!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah these had to come on sale right as I was broke.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bumpity, cuz they got MORE IN, check your newsletters!!!
they have some in the bent pot shape for $40.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

*HO-HO-HO!!! I may need to stock up on supplies for the '07 Secret Pipe Santa!!!*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> bumpity, cuz they got MORE IN, check your newsletters!!!
> they have some in the bent pot shape for $40.


I grabbed the unsmoked Jirsa that was 45 bucks. What a steal!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> bumpity, cuz they got MORE IN, check your newsletters!!!
> they have some in the bent pot shape for $40.


Didn't mean to thread jack this one last night. I do have 2 Tsuge kagas, a bent pot and a bent brandy. They are great smokers, only I paid alot more than 40 bucks when I bought my 2 a year ago  Great buy for what sp.com is selling them for.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's cool. i did a search last night for Jirsa's on there, couldn't find any. they may some cool pipes.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

IHT said:


> bumpity, cuz they got MORE IN, check your newsletters!!!
> they have some in the bent pot shape for $40.


I posted this back on the 16th but put it in the pipe review sub-forum and at that time I think they had close to 100 of 'em up. I don't know how many more they have coming and the guy I know at smokingpipes.com is on vacation. Hopefully they have some more they have yet to photograph and will be putting them up for sale later.p

F. Prefect


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, y'all talked me into it. Just ordered a Kaga Bent Brandy.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> that's cool. i did a search last night for Jirsa's on there, couldn't find any. they may some cool pipes.


I couldn't find any either.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

kheffelf said:


> I couldn't find any either.


It was an unsmoked estate. They don't normally have any Jirsas. They took the pic down right after I bought it, i'll post it once it comes in.

And James, I think you'll like the bent Brandy. Out of the two I own, I smoke that one much more frequently. The bent pot has a tiny bowl, it's a very short smoker.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

croatan said:


> Ok, y'all talked me into it. Just ordered a Kaga Bent Brandy.


I have 2 Tokyos, a 503 rusticated and a 502 smooth with the bamboo insert that I bought during their last Tsuge sale. The detail and overall quality was excellent on both and I usually smoke 1 or both on almost a daily basis. I think you'll find the Kagas to be excellent pipes and should smoke well right out of the box.:tu p

F. Prefect


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

BRUCE was telling that Tsuge's family line goes back 1000+ years and they are /were a family of famous sword makers. 
I have tsuge ikabana "D" and love it !


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

croatan said:


> Ok, y'all talked me into it. Just ordered a Kaga Bent Brandy.


that's cool. i know someone else who'll get one on Monday, but he doesn't know that yet. 

i was surprised at how small the total size of the pipe was, yet the bowl depth/diameter is of average to slightly bigger than average. almost made me want to keep that one and send one of my old stinky/dirty estate pipes.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> that's cool. i know someone else who'll get one on Monday, but he doesn't know that yet.
> 
> i was surprised at how small the total size of the pipe was, yet the bowl depth/diameter is of average to slightly bigger than average. almost made me want to keep that one and send one of my old stinky/dirty estate pipes.


Hmmmmmmm

Shawn p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SMOKINGPIPES.COM has their Tsuge's on sale again!!!

the bent pot's, the bent brandy's - both for $40.
they also have some freehands that are spiff for $60.

get em while they're hot....

btw - HOW ARE EVERYONE'S SMOKING??
-----------
jackpot.
got a spiff bent brandy for $47 
8 oz SG FVF (bulk)
4 oz of GH Dark Flake (u), which they just got in
2 oz tin of C&D Safe Harbor Flake.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

WOW, after I smoked my Tsuge that I got in from smokingpipes.com in the last sale I regretted not getting more. I'm just torn on what to get.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> -----------
> jackpot.
> got a spiff bent brandy for $47
> 8 oz SG FVF (bulk)
> ...


Looks like to me you got a pretty nice Tad and Pad coming in. I think I might have to order some of that Dark Flake.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kheffelf said:


> I think I might have to order some of that Dark Flake.


didn't i just send you some? 
have you tried it yet?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> SMOKINGPIPES.COM has their Tsuge's on sale again!!!
> 
> the bent pot's, the bent brandy's - both for $40.
> they also have some freehands that are spiff for $60.
> ...


Yeah, I surfed on over to sp.com to get me one of those $40 Tsuges, but found a Stanwell Zebrano poker for $59.50 - just couldn't pass it up. And, since shipping was free if I spent $75 or more, I just had to get 2 ozs of 2015, a tin of Black Shag, and 2 ozs of PS Luxury Navy Flake. p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cquon said:


> And, since shipping was free if I spent $75 or more, I just had to get .....


yuppers, why do you think i got so much of that bulk baccy?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> yuppers, why do you think i got so much of that bulk baccy?


Are we gullible, or just smart shoppers?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

smart shoppers, if you go by female math.
"dear, i just bought this and this and this... ON SALE. think of all the money i just SAVED?!"


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> smart shoppers, if you go by female math.
> "dear, i just bought this and this and this... ON SALE. think of all the money i just SAVED?!"


:r Yep, that's about right.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I bought one of the black sandblasted sitters. Not happy with them. The pipe "bleeds" when I smoke them. I admit I tend to smoke a little faster. However, I smoke specially slow to the point the pipe tends to go out on a dry tobacco so that I can avoid the bleeding. I am just not happy with them.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> I bought one of the black sandblasted sitters. Not happy with them. The pipe "bleeds" when I smoke them. I admit I tend to smoke a little faster. However, I smoke specially slow to the point the pipe tends to go out on a dry tobacco so that I can avoid the bleeding. I am just not happy with them.


what does "bleeds" mean? never heard that term before.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing...

I just bought A Tsuge Triangle from smokingpipes... A rusticated bulldog, man this thing is sweet. Pictures will follow soon.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> what does "bleeds" mean? never heard that term before.


I think bleeds means when the pipe leaks smoke between the stem and the bowl.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> didn't i just send you some?
> have you tried it yet?


Yes, you did it is almost gone, the flavor is really good the only problem is with the strength, but it is still a tobacco that I would like to have on a hand because once in awhile I am in the mood to smoke a really strong tobacco. I gave my buddy some a couple days ago and he got through half the bowl then had to quit because he was getting sick.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=861088&postcount=1375


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just ordered the Kaga Tan Bent Brandy ($47.50), some Frog Morton and Old Gowrie as well a pipe rack... had to qualify for that "free shipping"!

I do want to add: You guys are "killing me"!!!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I was seriously considering one of the Bent Pot ones for $40, but had second thoughts.... of course, the two they had are gone now. Lucky for me, now my wife won't kill me.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

If you guys will quit buying them and save one for me til Saturday I might be the proud owner of one.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

IHT said:


> what does "bleeds" mean? never heard that term before.


It's the closest term I can come up with what's happening to the pipe. I've only seen this in an unfinished Savinelli where the moisture seeps through pits in the pipe. In Tsuge's case, since they are finished with a paint like finish, the surface area with the flaw bubbles and is very hot compared to the rest of the pipe.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> It's the closest term I can come up with what's happening to the pipe. I've only seen this in an unfinished Savinelli where the moisture seeps through pits in the pipe. In Tsuge's case, since they are finished with a paint like finish, the surface area with the flaw bubbles and is very hot compared to the rest of the pipe.


wow, that's some serious sand pit, must go all the way through the bowl at the bottom... never heard/seen that before.

*to be honest, i think you should contact sykes at smokingpipes and tell him what's going on, he may send you a replacement.*


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

IHT said:


> what does "bleeds" mean? never heard that term before.


I don't know how many have experienced this, but it could be what is being referred to. If a briar or meer has been smoked a little too often and in need of a rest, I've had a putty like black tar that usually extrudes from the inside of the bowl just below the rim. You can take the paddle end of a pipe nail and just scrape it off in gobs. It could be the beginning of cake formation, but since its so close to the the rim of the pipe where very little tobacco is burned, it almost has to be coming up from somewhere lower in the bowl.

I don't know if that's what's called bleeding or not, but I've had it happen on several occasions with both meer and briar. Anyone else ever experience anything similar?

F. Prefect


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

F. Prefect said:


> I don't know how many have experienced this, but it could be what is being referred to. If a briar or meer has been smoked a little too often and in need of a rest, I've had a putty like black tar that usually extrudes from the inside of the bowl just below the rim. You can take the paddle end of a pipe nail and just scrape it off in gobs. It could be the beginning of cake formation, but since its so close to the the rim of the pipe where very little tobacco is burned, it almost has to be coming up from somewhere lower in the bowl.
> 
> I don't know if that's what's called bleeding or not, but I've had it happen on several occasions with both meer and briar. Anyone else ever experience anything similar?
> 
> F. Prefect


This is a new pipe. I smoked them twice with a week's interval. Both times the pipe bled.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

IHT said:


> wow, that's some serious sand pit, must go all the way through the bowl at the bottom... never heard/seen that before.
> 
> *to be honest, i think you should contact sykes at smokingpipes and tell him what's going on, he may send you a replacement.*


Just did. I am sending them back for a replacement.

Thanks for the advice bro.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> Just did. I am sending them back for a replacement.
> 
> Thanks for the advice bro.


Glad you got it straightened out. Smokingpipes is without doubt one of the best online store I've done business with. During their last Tsuge sale I bought a couple of Tokyos with the bamboo insert, 1 cragy rim rusticated and 1 cragy rimmed smooth that resembles an inverted volcano.

One the first bowl I noticed a hot spot on the smooth pipe right at the bottom of the bowl were it meets the shank, and after several bowls that area had begun to darken slightly. I got in touch with Jeff and he just said send it back. I told him I really didn't want to unless it became absolutely necessary because it had some of most beautiful flame grain on the entire bowl I had ever seen on any pipe. So he says just wait and see what happens, if it burns through later, we'll still replace it. That's hard to beat.:tu

The pipe. Well I still have it and probably always will. I just use it to smoke cooler burning blends and try not to smoke it all the way to the bottom. I've got a feeling I'll have for a good long while.:tu At least I hope so.p

F. Prefect


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I finally placed my order today for the Tsuges, just like everyone else I had to get free shipping so I included two tins. I got some Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake and then I also got Solani White and Black 763.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

If anybody hasn't seen the newsletter yet, they have a bunch of the Tsuges back in stock for 40 bucks.
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/tsuge/index.cfm


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> If anybody hasn't seen the newsletter yet, they have a bunch of the Tsuges back in stock for 40 bucks.
> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/tsuge/index.cfm


Well, I finally got one. All this talk of the Tsuges, I can't resist. And luckily, a $40 pipe allows for $35 worth of tobacco that I HAVE to buy to get to the $75 mark! 

Got one of the pots, already have plenty of dublin shapes. Now I need a bulldog/rhodesian and I'm all set for life.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I smoked my new Tsuge twice now and no one will be sorry.


Smoked like a dream, what a sweet little pipe for an outstanding price.



Shawn p


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> It's the closest term I can come up with what's happening to the pipe. I've only seen this in an unfinished Savinelli where the moisture seeps through pits in the pipe. In Tsuge's case, since they are finished with a paint like finish, the surface area with the flaw bubbles and is very hot compared to the rest of the pipe.


I would like to pull the trigger on one of these, but I'm a little concerned by the reference to the "paint like finish". Is the finish on these some sort of varnish?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Looks like smokingpipes got another shipment of tsuges and they are still close to 50% off. 

When I checked this afternoon, they had three Kaga Dark Bent Brandy's at $40 each, but they didn't last long as they are already gone.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> Looks like smokingpipes got another shipment of tsuges and they are still close to 50% off.
> 
> When I checked this afternoon, they had three Kaga Dark Bent Brandy's at $40 each, but they didn't last long as they are already gone.


Aaron, you're still not even smoking these yet? You've got it bad...

You are a sick, sick, man!:tu


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> Aaron, you're still not even smoking these yet? You've got it bad...
> 
> You are a sick, sick, man!


:r :r

After just re-reading what I wrote last night, I guess that statement was not clear. :r

No, the Tsuges were not bought by me. :r I was only saying when smokingpipes gets them in stock, they sell pretty fast. So if anyone was planning on grabbing one at the sale price this time around, they might want to do it fast.

I have bought cigars from smokingpipes in the past, so I get their emails.

Sorry that wasn't clear. :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

another big shipment of them in this weeks email update... plenty of the $40 variety bent pots on sale.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I can recommend the bent pot shape. It's short and stubby, and the bowl is shallow, but the walls are extremely thick. Makes a great pipe for a rich Va flake. (Mine is dedicated to FVF at the moment.)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the bent brandy would probably be great for an English/Balkan/Oriental style where you don't have to worry as much with tongue bite... it's a little short stemmed job. the walls on the back of the bowl (where i tend to put my thumb) are thin and get a little warm. 
smokes great, looks great, for such a cheap price on a new pipe.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

NCatron said:


> I can recommend the bent pot shape. It's short and stubby, and the bowl is shallow, but the walls are extremely thick. Makes a great pipe for a rich Va flake. (Mine is dedicated to FVF at the moment.)


I'll second that, and just by chance the stem from a Brebbia Luctura fits nicely into the Kaga's shank and I ended up with a nice 2fer.:tup The bowl/shank angles are almost identical.

F. Prefect


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

IHT said:


> another big shipment of them in this weeks email update... plenty of the $40 variety bent pots on sale.


I got acquainted with one of the guys who writes a column in the weekly newsletter and apparently they commited to purchase a sizeable number of Tsuge's machine made pipes, so I suspect there will be more coming. One of the best values I've seen in a quality briar pipe. IMHO, any newcomers to pipe smoking should take a serious look.:drp

F. Prefect


----------



## Jilly Bowl (Jun 17, 2007)

F. Prefect said:


> IMHO, any newcomers to pipe smoking should take a serious look.:drp
> 
> F. Prefect


I happen to be a newcomer. Which Tsuge would be the best deal? (my first pipe) I noticed the Arashi's, which usually go for about 150, on sale at $60! Would one of these be a better bet than a Kaga? Some one let me which one to get, I want to order one tonight!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

can't comment on the Arashi but you will find nothing wrong with the Kaga. I'd go with how you like the look/size/style combo.

From what I hear consistency of quality is not a problem across the Tsuge line


----------



## Jilly Bowl (Jun 17, 2007)

I couldn't hold it anymore. I went ahead and got myself a Kaga Tan Bent Brandy and a tin of Penzance. I can't wait!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jilly bowl (funny name, "sing me a song, you're the pipe man"), i think the Kaga Bent Brandy is fine for english/oriental blends. if you end up jumping into the Virginia blends heavily, then i think the bigger Arashi freehand sandblasts would probably be better. just my opinion, i could be wrong.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have the Kaga Tan Bent Brandy which I decided to use exclusively for English blends. Not sure why I did that, but I guess it was a good decision...smokes great!

It's a nice looking pipe with a good size bowl.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a freehand and a bent brandy from said sales and both smoke really well indeed.


----------



## Jilly Bowl (Jun 17, 2007)

Seems like a lot of us have Kaga's. What's everybody's experience with breaking them in?


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Jilly Bowl said:


> Seems like a lot of us have Kaga's. What's everybody's experience with breaking them in?


The bowls of the Kagas appear to have been treated (carbonized) which will in most cases almost eliminate the breakin period. Mine smoked fine right out of the box.:tu Good luck with yours.p

F. Prefect


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Now I can quit kicking myself for not picking up a Tsuge on sale.....


*Order Form* *Item No.**Item to Purchase**Qty.**Price after Options**Ext. Price*003-046-0005  *Orlik:* Golden Sliced 50g 
1$5.82$5.82002-099-1668  *Tsuge:* Kaga Dark Smooth Bent Brandy 
1$40.00$40.00003-001-0001  *A & C Peterson:* Escudo Navy Deluxe 50g 
3$7.75$23.25003-039-0002  *Mac Baren:* Golden Extra 100g 
1$7.35$7.35*Subtotal:*$76.42 *Total:*$76.42 


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> Now I can quit kicking myself for not picking up a Tsuge on sale.....
> 
> 
> *Order Form* *Item No.**Item to Purchase**Qty.**Price after Options**Ext. Price*003-046-0005  *Orlik:* Golden Sliced 50g
> ...


Gotcha beat by a few days! :r

Kaga Dark Smooth Bent Brandy (#002-099-1669): 1
Item Total: $40.00

Christmas Cheer 2007 100g (#003-041-0092): 2
Item Total: $27.40

Escudo Navy Deluxe 50g (#003-001-0001): 2
Item Total: $15.50

Nightcap 50g (#003-021-0016): 2
Item Total: $12.92

My Mixture 965 50g (#003-021-0014): 2
Item Total: $12.92

Balkan Flake 50g (#003-059-0015): 1
Item Total: $5.73


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

IHT said:


> ...I could be wrong.


But I don't think so!

(who watches Monk)


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

joed said:


> But I don't think so!
> 
> (who watches Monk)


It's a jungle out there..

By the way, those Tsuges are great pipes for the money.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Gotcha beat by a few days! :r
> 
> Kaga Dark Smooth Bent Brandy (#002-099-1669): 1
> Item Total: $40.00
> ...


:tu I really have to start deleting those smokingpipes newsletters! :hn 

Tsuge The Bent; Smooth Bent Billiard (#002-099-1650): 1Item Total: $60.00 (This is a really nice looking pipe, I had to get a second one it is so nice)

Grand Orientals Black Sea Sokhoum 50g (#003-041-0091): 2 Item Total: $18.66

Grand Orientals Classic Samsun 50g (#003-041-0088): 2 Item Total: $18.66

Grand Orientals Katerini Classic 50g (#003-041-0090): 2 Item Total: $18.66

Grand Orientals Yenice Agonya 50g (#003-041-0086): 2 Item Total: $18.66

After reading Bruce's post, I decided to grab two of each. I already have a couple of tins of the Yenidje Supreme and the Yenidje Highander. :hn  :r


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Another one bites the dust  I had planned on picking up a few things from SP & couldn't look past the tan smooth bent brandy... Nice looking pipe at a great price!!!


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I couldn't pass up the Kaga Dark Smooth Bent Brandy. Beautiful pipe for that price. And of course I had to make sure I hit the $75 mark for free shipping.


003-041-0092  *McClelland:* Christmas Cheer 2007 100g 
1$13.70
003-055-0020  *Rattray's:* Old Gowrie 50g 
1$7.92
003-029-0052  *G. L. Pease:* Westminster 2oz 
1$7.52
003-041-0041  *McClelland:* Blackwoods Flake 50g 
1$6.75
002-099-1671  *Tsuge:* Kaga Dark Smooth Bent Brandy 
1$40.00
003-059-0007  *Samuel Gawith:* Full Virginia Flake 50g 
1$5.73


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Ordered this one today:



'Twill be my first Tsuge. Anyone else have an Arashi they can comment on?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I love that shape. That will be my next pipe purchase, as well.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Jilly Bowl said:


> Seems like a lot of us have Kaga's. What's everybody's experience with breaking them in?


My Kaga Bent Pot is a very nice smoke, unfortunately it does gurgle from time to time.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

solafid3 said:


> My Kaga Bent Pot is a very nice smoke, unfortunately it does gurgle from time to time.


most bent pipes do, and it may not be the pipes fault. 

the only issue i've had is that the bowl gets very hot. there's been a very slight flavor with the bowl coating, but i'm sure a handful of bowls of VA's would cure it.

i like mine, and it would probably be better served as an english or oriental pipe for me after i break it in.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, the resale value on these pipes is looking pretty good!!! Already reached more than double cost (assuming it is a dark bent brandy?)...

Click

I know this isn't the 'ebay link' thread, so I'm sorry if this isn't the best place, but I thought it more relevant here.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow. mine might be up there for sale here soon. been eyeballing a couple Cavicchi 4C's. :tu
:r


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Wow, the resale value on these pipes is looking pretty good!!! Already reached more than double cost (assuming it is a dark bent brandy?)...
> 
> Click
> 
> I know this isn't the 'ebay link' thread, so I'm sorry if this isn't the best place, but I thought it more relevant here.


I had to laugh when I saw that price as I also have a couple of Kagas purchased for under 50.00 from I believe smokingpipes.com a few months ago, but I have no allusions of being lucky enough to ever get 95.00 bucks for them on eBay. For that matter I really don't want to sell them anyway as they're both good smokers with cooler burning tobaccos.

The poor guy will probably come to when the door of the "cleaners" hits him in the arse on his way out.:r

F. Prefect


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Got an e-mail from smokingpipes last night and they have restocked on the Tsuges. Ive already picked mine out so go get em'


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm a little disappointed in the stain of mine, seeing it in person vs a photo, but it smokes great and that's what matters.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> I'm a little disappointed in the stain of mine, seeing it in person vs a photo, but it smokes great and that's what matters.


I seriously thought about the Arashi but went with a dark Kaga instead, I looked them all over and picked the one with the most appealing grain to me. I will post a picture when it gets here.

The grain is something like this one... http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/tsuge/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=33134


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

rehbas21 said:


> I seriously thought about the Arashi but went with a dark Kaga instead, I looked them all over and picked the one with the most appealing grain to me. I will post a picture when it gets here.
> 
> The grain is something like this one... http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/tsuge/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=33134


I like that one as well, good choice. 

The stain on mine is much "redder" than it looks in the photo - makes the pipe look like its molded plastic. We'll see how it ages and colors. It definitely smokes well, so I am still happy with the purchase.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Trigger pulled.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/images/products/002-099-1597.jpg

I likes it


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

rehbas21 said:


> Got an e-mail from smokingpipes last night and they have restocked on the Tsuges. Ive already picked mine out so go get em'


I don't know if the gentleman in question ended up winning the auction, but I did receive an email from him thanking me for the heads up. He had become misled by the much higher prices on the handmade Tsuges and figured 95.00 was a great buy on a Kaga.

I'm acquainted with one of the owners and sent him to smokingpipes.com with the advice to watch for a sale that should be forthcoming within a couple of weeks. I just hope he was outbid on the estate Kaga, but I doubt he got that lucky.:hn

F. Prefect


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I don't really *need* a new pipe, but after reading these posts and looking at those Tsuges, I really *want* a new pipe (or two).

You people are worse than the Devil's site. p


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

jquirit said:


> I don't really *need* a new pipe, but after reading these posts and looking at those Tsuges, I really *want* a new pipe (or two).
> 
> You people are worse than the Devil's site. p


I'm afraid we don't hold a candle to the devil site. I bid on 8 items this week figuring I would lucky to win 3 or 4, now it looks like I'm going to need another humidor.

Those Tsuges are fine pipes. I have a smooth Kaga and 2 Tokyos, one smooth, one rusticated and smoke all 3 on a regular basis. All were good smokers right out of the box. The last time they had them on sale, they didn't last long, so if one catches your eye, grab it.:tup

F. Prefect


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> I'm a little disappointed in the stain of mine, seeing it in person vs a photo, but it smokes great and that's what matters.


Is yours the smooth dublin? That's the one I've had my eye on.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> Ordered this one today:
> 
> 'Twill be my first Tsuge. Anyone else have an Arashi they can comment on?





LeafHog said:


> I'm a little disappointed in the stain of mine, seeing it in person vs a photo, but it smokes great and that's what matters.


I really like that one :tu I was gonna ask you how it was smoking, but I see what ya said  I dont have a Tsuge (Yet) but I feel the credit card getting warm.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

burninator said:


> Is yours the smooth dublin? That's the one I've had my eye on.


They don't have the smooth Kaga model I own in stock, but I believe it was called a "Pot", short and wide, but holds far more tobacco than one would think at first glance. The stain used on it was a bit overstated in my opinion. Lots of beautiful contrast (black and redish brown) but it almost looks as if were painted on although I'm certain it wasn't.

My smooth Tokyo (shaped like an inverted volcano complete with a cragy top and a two inch section of bamboo between the bit and shank) has more of a traditional stain and sports some really beautiful flame grain that wraps around the entire bowl. The difference in the stain compared to the Kaga is a more "traditional" tan color with the grain being not as black as the Kaga.

The pictures are an actual photo of the pipe you will recieve, but I have noticed lately the pictures now have more of a shaded appearance making it more difficult to see the grain. Maybe they need a new camera.:ss

Anyway, I think you'll like the way it smokes and like any other briar is likely to change color over time as it absorbs the oils from the tobacco.p

F. Prefect


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

txdyna65 said:


> I really like that one :tu I was gonna ask you how it was smoking, but I see what ya said  I dont have a Tsuge (Yet) but I feel the credit card getting warm.


I don't think you'll regret it!


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> Ordered this one today:
> 
> 'Twill be my first Tsuge. Anyone else have an Arashi they can comment on?


Not 'yet'. Beautiful pipe. The photography seems much better on the rusticated pipes than smooths, or perhaps they have toned down the stain a little since in got my smooth Kaga which was stained a very redish brown with black flame grain. The rough rim looks very similar to my smooth Tokyo. It looks great on your Arashi. Good choice, it should bring you many hours of pure smoking pleasure.:tup

F. Prefect


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Thought I'd bump this. Smokingpipes has some great deals going on now, SG tabaks at 60%, Tsuges over 50%, MacBaren canisters 20+ dollars off, etc


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Smokingpipes.com has Tsuge pipes on sale again!!!!*

Title says it all. More Tsuge pipes on sale @ Smoking Pipes.

Go Get em guys!!!!!

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/tsuge/index.cfm

Shawn p


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Smokingpipes.com has Tsuge pipes on sale again!!!!*

I got one of the Triangle Bent Bulldogs in the mail yesterday. Beautiful pipe and smokes great
:dr


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Smokingpipes.com has Tsuge pipes on sale again!!!!*



ShawnP said:


> Title says it all. More Tsuge pipes on sale @ Smoking Pipes. Go Get em guys!!!!! Shawn p


I'd love to pick up one of the bent pots, but I just can't spare the cash at the moment...

Nice looking pipe though...


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Stupid thread...now I'm really considering picking up a Kaga don't know what I should get...brandy or pot...once again this purchase could have been avoided without this thread...

Any input from guys who have these already?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a Tan Brandy and I love it! 
These are smaller pipes but surprisingly hold a good amount of tobacco. The Brandy is a bit larger than the Pot but I think it's just a matter of preference which one you choose.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I do think I like the Brandy a little bit more...

...payday is Monday...:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Savvy said:


> Any input from guys who have these already?


i have a bent brandy. beautiful pipe. smokes well enough. large chamber for such a small pipe (to me it's small - probably regularly sized for a danish pipe market).
no real issues with it at all.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Order placed.....yeah I lack any real willpower... :sl


Looking forward to getting it though :tu


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'm in free fall now. Got a Bent Brandy and 8 oz. Penzance on the way. Hmmmm an Old Boy would sure be nice


----------

